# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thailand News >  Schwere Ausschreitungen bei Demo in Bangkok

## schiene

Mehr als 100 Verletzte bei Protesten in Thailand
Bangkok (dpa) - Bei gewaltsamen Protesten sind in der thailändischen Hauptstadt Bangkok mehr als 100 Menschen verletzt worden. Die Proteste richten sich gegen den früheren Ministerpräsident Prem Tinsulanonda. Mehr als 10 000 Demonstranten verlangten, dass er seine Tätigkeit als Berater des Königs aufgibt. Sie warfen Prem vor, hinter dem Putsch vom September letzten Jahres zu stecken. Damals war Premier Thaksin Shinawatra aus dem Amt gejagt worden.

erschienen am 23.07.2007 um 07:22 Uhr
© Berliner Morgenpost

----------


## schiene

Film von Demonstration mit Verletzten.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xB2Tj5bpl2Q&NR=1

----------


## Dieter

Diese "Proteste" sind von Kreisen um den entmachteten Diktator Taksin gesteuert und spiegeln keinesfalls den Willen der Bevoelkerung Bangkoks wieder.

----------

Ganz so einfach ist es dann nun auch nicht wieder. BKK ist nicht Gesamtthailand. In der Hauptstadt war immer ein leichter hang zu den Demokraten. Was allerdings niemals für eine Regierungsbildung gereicht hätte.
Es wäre durchaus denkbar, dass selbst heute noch Mr T. eine Wahl der ehrlichen Fehler mit Hilfe des Nordens und des Isaans wieder gewinnen würde, da dort die Fans anscheinend noch in grosser Überzahl vorhanden sind.

----------

> Diese "Proteste" sind von Kreisen um den entmachteten Diktator Taksin gesteuert und spiegeln keinesfalls den Willen der Bevoelkerung Bangkoks wieder.


Um mit Tiger - Robert's Worten zu fragen; woher weist Du? Nicht dass ich grundsätzlich anderer Meinung bin; es erstaunt mich aber  immer wieder, wenn gestanden Männer (und dazu zähle ich Dich nach wie vor) zu wissen glauben, was die Bevölkerung in Bangkok (und das sind immerhin gut 11 Millionen Einwohner) will und was nicht. Und eine Umfrage hast Du ja wohl kaum gestartet oddddrrrrrr?

Walter

----------


## Dieter

Phommel,

mir gehts eigentlich darum aufzuzeigen, dass diese Demonstrationen kein spontaner Ausdruck der Unzufriedenheit der Bevoelkerung Bangkoks sind.

Da immt man eine handvoll Isaaner, drueckt jedem THB 300,-- und ne Pulle Lao Kao in die Hand und los gehts.

Mit politischer Willensbildung hat es nichts zu tun.

Diese Clique um Taksin laesst ja nichts unversucht und schreckt auch vor Bombenanschlaegen nicht zurueck, wie man schon mehrfach erfahren durfte.

Gruss Dieter

----------

Dieter,

deine Argumentation verrät WO du deinen Urlaub verbringst......

----------


## Dieter

Phommel,

einen "Urlaub" hab ich nicht, wenn ich in Thailand bin. Ich bau mir dort langsam aber gezielt eine Existenzgrundlage auf und zwischendurch reichts auch mal fuer ein paar Tage am Meer.

Gruss Dieter

----------

Machste auch schon auf PV ?   ::

----------


## Dieter

Phommel,

um Gottes willen Neeeeee!!

Damit will ich nichts zu tun haben. Ich baue ein Resort in Ban Krut.

Gruss Dieter

----------

Das klingt gut. Hoffe, dass alles so kommt wie Du/Ihr plant.

----------


## Dieter

> Um mit Tiger - Robert's Worten zu fragen; woher weist Du? Nicht dass ich grundsätzlich anderer Meinung bin; es erstaunt mich aber  immer wieder, wenn gestanden Männer (und dazu zähle ich Dich nach wie vor) zu wissen glauben, was die Bevölkerung in Bangkok (und das sind immerhin gut 11 Millionen Einwohner) will und was nicht. Und eine Umfrage hast Du ja wohl kaum gestartet oddddrrrrrr?
> 
> Walter


Natuerlich habe ich keine Umfrage gestartet, aber ich bekomme ja einiges von meiner Umgebung mit, hoere was die Leute so munkeln und wohin der "mainstream" geht.

Die Gegner Taksins demonstrierten zu Hundertausenden, seine Befuerworter stellen gerade mal einige Tausend auf die Beine. Das ersetzt keine Umfrage, ist aber ein klares Indiz.

Mit seinen Steuergeschichten und vor allem seit den Bombenanschlaegen hat er in der Bangkoker Mittel- und Oberschicht fertig. Die werden ihn sicher nicht mehr mehrheitlich unterstuetzen und deren Unterstuetzung braucht er, wenn er die Macht zurueck will.

----------

Ach Dieter,

das ist alles so halb backen, was du da schreibst - irgendwie.

1. Hatte Mr. T. damals gegen die Demonstrationen im Park nichts unternommen. Das sieht heute nicht mehr ganz so aus.......

2. Du denkst aber nicht wirklich, dass man eine Wahl mit der thailändischen Ober- und Mittelschicht gewinnt ?

3. Wieviele diese Mr T Abgeschworrenen wohl wieder über nacht zum heissen Fan des mannes mit dem Geld würden sei mal offen gestellt........

----------


## Dieter

> das ist alles so halb backen, was du da schreibst.....


Legs halt nochmal in den Ofen   :cool:  .

----------

Hab ich ja eben..... hab zu deinen drei Wochen Schlüssellochurlaub mal 6 Monate druffgelegt.  :smt079

----------

Bin sicherlich kein Insider wie die drei, die hier dikutieren, habe aber erst am Sonntag in der BKK-Post gelesen, das Mr. T. im Norden und speziell in Chang Mai, nach wir vor, einen großen Rückhalt in der Bevölerkung hat. Da diese sich seit dem "Putsch" ,besonders wirschaftlich, stark benachteiligt fühlt!

----------


## Dieter

> Hab ich ja eben..... hab zu deinen drei Wochen Schlüssellochurlaub mal 6 Monate druffgelegt.  :smt079


Wirste jetzt Wahnsinnig oder biste es schon?

----------

> Wirste jetzt Wahnsinnig oder biste es schon?


Soll ich mir also einen Anderen suchen, der mir den heutigen Abend versüsst ?   :cool:

----------


## Enrico

Meine Herren!  :smt084 mehrsag ich jetzt nicht!  :cool:

----------

